# Advice: 942 vs my 921



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Last week, L245 rendered one of my 921's tuners inoperable. Tech support at dish insisted I needed a new 921. But as soon as 246 spooled, my receiver was fine.

Today, I received a 942 (which tech-support had told me wouldn't happen). I know the 942 is supposed to be more stable, but the 921 has an S-video output for my DVD burner.

Advice from those of you with 942 and 921 experience would really be appreciated. I hate to return either unit without knowing which would be best to keep until dish delivers on high definition locals in my area and makes upgrading to a 622 of interest.

Thanks much.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow, yet another person to get a 921 replaced with a 942. It is really sounding like Dish wants the 921's off the streets.

I received my upgrade 622 today - and my 921 heads to PVR Heaven (or is it hell) next Thursday.

Personally, I'd keep the 942 and return the 921. I doubt you'll see much difference between the S-Video and Composite for your DVD recorder.

Plus, the 942 will let you do cool things like watch Hi-Def and record to DVD at the same time. Plus the 942 gives you name based recording and use of 3 simultaneous tuners (assuming you have OTA connected).

Now if you wish, you can try it for yourself. Connect the 942 and lets it take a software download (if needed). Even without activation you should be able to receive 101, PPV Preview, & NASA. You'll also get HD Demo if you have 61.5 sat.

Try recording from Composite and see what you think....


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Great idea, David. Thanks for the input. I do have 61.5, so I'll try HD Demo and see how recording to the DVD burner looks.

I would really love to hear your reaction to the 622, coming from the 921/942. If you could shoot me a message, or post something to this thread, it would be much appreciated to help this long-time dish DVR user decide whether to take the plunge (while the rebate is in effect).

Have fun with your 622,
JC


----------

